# Dubailand Villas?



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

What's it like I've found old posts for, 2 years ago but alots probably changed looks great value? 

Any help appreciated


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

I was out there last weeks at a friends Villa. They have lived there a year and love it and the villa is amazing (huge). But it is not for me - it is too far away. I would rather have a smaller villa in a more convenient location.


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

wandabug said:


> I was out there last weeks at a friends Villa. They have lived there a year and love it and the villa is amazing (huge). But it is not for me - it is too far away. I would rather have a smaller villa in a more convenient location.


 How far away is it from everything then? I'll be working at the free zone at the airport, I'm trying to do route planners on map but can't find Dubai land 

Thanks for reply


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Yep, we _almost_ moved there back in May, drawn in by the size of the villas and a lot have pools.

In the end though, the access is not great, it's still under a lot of construction and it just felt too remote.

Can completely understand why some people love it there though.

On a map, look for Silicon Oasis, and the Dubailand villas are the other side of the Al Ain road, labelled as "The Villa Project"

For the airport free zone, it's probably only a 20 minute drive depending on traffic.


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

Confiture said:


> Yep, we almost moved there back in May, drawn in by the size of the villas and a lot have pools.
> 
> In the end though, the access is not great, it's still under a lot of construction and it just felt too remote.
> 
> ...


That's very helpful - thank you  

Is that the layan community?


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

No, Layan community is on the junction of Al Qudra Road (63) and the Bypass Road (611).

Basically behind Arabian Ranches


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

Confiture said:


> No, Layan community is on the junction of Al Qudra Road (63) and the Bypass Road (611).
> 
> Basically behind Arabian Ranches


Thank you very much think I'll just stop looking and wait for the relocation agent to show us all the properties  easier lol


----------



## toneson (Jun 15, 2012)

can't help but look..... 

i've been glued to Dubizzle the Springs / Villas for the past week...... A friend recommends the Lakes, but we are only a family of 3, so don't want to spend mega on a 3 bed plus maids and study.


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

toneson said:


> can't help but look.....
> 
> i've been glued to Dubizzle the Springs / Villas for the past week...... A friend recommends the Lakes, but we are only a family of 3, so don't want to spend mega on a 3 bed plus maids and study.


I'm glued to them all too and justrentals but I think we'll wait haha I like springs but want a 3 bed ideally within 85k :-/


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

i feel your pain - i get my keys on Sunday.

I spent a month in the UK glued to dubizzle and property finder.ae, then here for two weeks doing the same.

I then toured about five areas, ten villas, with three agents.

THe agents were agents. all they were missing is an afghan coat and an Arthur Dailly cigar.

If i liked an area, i went for a good walk there. At least an hour or two wandering about, seeing the people, sounds, smells etc. Can't do that from a taxi. Yes it's hot. So what?! It's perfectly doable. Longest day was a nine mile walk through Umm Suqeim and Jumeirah - nearly melted!

finally picked one and went for it. Move in Sunday!
It is stressful, and you will see some complete horror stories.
Be conscious of how long it takes to get somewhere. I went to a viewing in Springs during rush hour on purpose. It wasn't for me.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

vantage said:


> I went to a viewing in Springs during rush hour on purpose. It wasn't for me.


Good advice vantage,

Yes, make sure you view anywhere in rush hour and certainly not on a Friday then you will know what you are in for traffic wise and even just trying to get out of your area!


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

vantage said:


> i feel your pain - i get my keys on Sunday.
> 
> I spent a month in the UK glued to dubizzle and property finder.ae, then here for two weeks doing the same.
> 
> ...


So where did you pick?


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

blazeaway said:


> So where did you pick?


i ended up in Jumeirah 2.

Older villa, dodgy '70's brown bathroom etc, but a winner for location.

As we nailed the school first, commute distance for the school run was more important than my commute. However, our daughter is in GEMS Wellington Primary, which is very close to the office, and Jum 2 is also a short commute.
Springs etc would have been a long commute for me, but a nightmare for the school run.

A bit pricier than our budget, but it also means we only need one car, and can walk to beach.
Seems like we've landed a good landlord too. (Arenco) They've spent the last two weeks doing some maintenance. I went for a shifty yesterday (doors were open) new tiled floor, painted throughout (inside and out) AC insulation repaired, all doors painted etc. Looks far better than when i viewed it.


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

Wow that's great, thanks for advice, we've only got two weeks in a serviced apartment but we have a relocation company helping us, so hoping will be slightly easier I don't know :-/ sounds awful haha

Glad you found somewhere


----------

